# Games in New Orleans, LA



## RyanL (Mar 9, 2002)

Help!  I'm dying of boredom in New Orleans!  Please let me join your game!


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 10, 2002)

Dying of boredom in New Orleans? New Orleans is fun! You've got food, and warmth, and good music, and drunk tourists to gawk at, and zombie-ready above-ground crypts, and... and....

Huh. Do you guys have any game stores?


----------



## RyanL (Mar 10, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Dying of boredom in New Orleans? New Orleans is fun! You've got food, and warmth, and good music, and drunk tourists to gawk at, and zombie-ready above-ground crypts, and... and....
> 
> Huh. Do you guys have any game stores? *




SSSHH!  I'm trying to evoke sympathy!

But seriously...yes, we have several game stores, but for some reason I've always had trouble finding a good D&D game.


----------



## Caliber (Mar 12, 2002)

Hi Ryan. 

My group is based in Metairie and would be willing to join if you could accept the drive. Shoot me an e-mail if you're interested. My addy is xcaliber13@hotmail.com .


----------

